# auto-box



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

do you think is a good purchase the auto-box by tape pro, now i run 12 and 14 inch columbia box but after my day im tired. i think buy the 12 inch auto-box and finish with my 14 inch columbia .


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

In english please


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

killerjune said:


> do you think is a good purchase the auto-box by tape pro, now i run 12 and 14 inch columbia box but after my day im tired. i think buy the 12 inch auto-box and finish with my 14 inch columbia .


Ask Gazman he has 1!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is a great box, much easier to run than a standard box. Why you would want to go over this with a 14 inch box is beyond me.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> In english please


It's nae in Spanish lad!!:thumbsup: LOL
Ach its jist nae th same spickin ither laungages!! LMAO:tongue_smilie:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Ats jist a wee bit o Scottish fer ye lad!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm nae taking the piss out of you! Just its funny sometimes as we are all from different parts of the world!:thumbsup: Its great really! 
Chit I can speak to some1 20 miles away and go what the f*ck u on about!!!


----------



## dunsky (Jan 25, 2016)

I have been a hand taper for the past 10 years hawk and trowel i bought the tape pro autobooster about 3 months ago in 10 and 12" wish i did it a long time ago they leave a great finish and are very easy on the body i also own some tapetech box's they work good to but you have to work a little harder another plus with the autobooster is you can run your bead with them No-Coat 90's anyway i agree with gaz why would you use a 14 over the 12?


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

gazman said:


> It is a great box, much easier to run than a standard box. Why you would want to go over this with a 14 inch box is beyond me.


because sometime with the 10 inch, the tape is not full covered on my second coat. i can see the tape. but if i use the 12 for the second coat i have no probleme. i like my 14 inch for boxing the buttjoint.


----------



## dunsky (Jan 25, 2016)

so 14 just for butt joints? you just come down the middle of them or down both sides? with the autobooster you can use thicker mud maybe this would take care of your tapes showing through?


----------

